# 19E Fertilizer - R.W. Griffin



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with this or the 18-0-0-3 mentioned on the website? Application, cost, etc.?

https://rwgriffin.com/news/

I'm having a hard time finding anything on it except on the website. Did run across a brief mention of some research on it at UGA (Dr Dennis Hancock).


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

common name is bulldog soda. ammonium carbonate is what it really is. cheapest N source but cant be used near animals. my hay fields adjoin my grazing pastures so i cant use it. give marshall a call at 912-384-5828, best prices ive found around this area lately


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Folks in different areas call fertilizers by different names. Soda in the name Bulldog soda refers to sodium. Bulldog soda, on the Internet, refers to Chilean nitrate, or sodium nitrate that is a source of nitrate nitrogen mined in Chile. Ammonium carbonate is not a common nitrogen fertilizer in our area. Wonder where it comes from?


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

yeh i think you are correct, i must have them mixed up.


----------

